# Backup driver wanted northof boston



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

I am looking for a backup plow driver must have a least 2 years experience, and have references. If interested p.m. Me for more details. Thanks snowandiceman


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

Send me a pm thanks


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

*still looking*

Any good back up drivers out there P.M. me if you are interested.
SNOWANDICEMAN


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

*Any back up drivers*

Still looking


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

P.M. Me if interrested.
Thanks SNOWANDICEMAN


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

Bump up p.m me if interested


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

*zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz*

STILL LOOKING


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

Bob it's pretty damn slim pickin's on back up drivers, let me tell ya. Ive been trying to find someone to cover me and I havent had on reply!


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

*Your telling me*

Chris,
You are telling me if I come a cross any ill yet you know, maybe we can share back up drivers.
SNOWANDICEMAN


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

That would be good. I'll keep my eyes open. Hey, my truck is goin in to matt this weekend for lights.


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

*Matt does great work*

You will be very Please with Matt he does great work.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeh I've heard great things. Ill throw up some pics of my rig once its all finished. The lights are the last thing I need.


----------

